# Best kept industrial secret!



## YubaPaintPro (Mar 2, 2008)

Going to try my absolute best not to sell here, per PT's rules. Here goes.......

Rustoleum has a product line called Noxyde (knocks ide). This is simply one of the most amazing money makers I have seen in a long time. It is a labor saver that is an absolute homerun. The distribution is selective by Rustoleum at this point I believe, but the material/company Mathys has been around for years in Europe. :euro: Please contact your local Rustoleum rep or your paint store of choice for availability, as again I can't speak to where you can an cannot get the material.

Here's the link:
RustoleumIBG.Com

I won't bore you w/ a lot of detail, but....
* While an elastomeric, it is not an elasto that we are all familar with, as it relates to bridging hairline cracks or "fixing up" T1-11.
* I sprayed it w/ a SprayTech 2105, out of a 413 flat tip and the rig never once lagged or even strained to perform. I am guessing 2200-2500psi.
* Has dryfog performance
* Low VOC
* Depending on substrate of course it can be a topcoat, but I would recommend appropriate industrial coating as a topcoat.
* Latex, epoxy, urethanes as topcoats! (Seek tech support)
* The real kicker here guys, is the lack of prep needed. We are not talking "white metal" here at all. Get rid of all loose mil scale rust and apply. The adhesion to rust is unmatched IMO for any latex elasto.
* I have a client that did just that, and topcoated w/ an acrylic DTM. Saved days of scraping/grinding, and he made a fist full of $.
* Even if the material is scored or compromised, there is virtually no rust creep under the film if exposed to moisture. :thumbup:
* It is getting on a lot of bridge specs (hard spec'd), and currently on the Golden Gate Bridge.

Reading this before I post, it isn't as exciting to read as it is to see. Sorry. This material will amaze you if you are in the industrial coatings field if you don't already know of it. By no means am I the industrial expert here at all, but wanted to share my and my clients experience w/ this product.

Intended to help you strengthen your services and diversify your business. 
:thumbup:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Yeah, they do have very good paint for metal, if I had metal to be painted they are one good way to go. Colors last a long time without fade.


----------



## Formulator (May 28, 2008)

Noxyde is a very popular IBG product for us. Our guy most familiar with Noxyde is Pete Fisher.

If any of you are interested in this and have questions, you can contact him at [email protected]


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

*Good gear!!!*

It's a lovely drop of stuff.
Used it on a garage door contract we had a few years back.

They still look good now.


----------

